# Best area in Perth



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

Not sure if this has been on here. Wondering where the best areas are in Perth. Somewhere near to the schools and beach


----------



## tony carroll (Jun 9, 2008)

Been a few years since we went on hol's 
My brother is a teacher out there (20 years )
He lived in Morley can't remember the school he was at there about 20-30 Min's drive 
Then went to work at the school Rolf Harris went to and a few since. 
His never said oh my god I would not live here or there as home is where you make it. 
He now lives in the swan Vally. Ellen Brook way and says ' Just far enough from the city and 20 Min's to beech.
When I did say about Rockingham ' he said lot of Brits / work live there.
But about a hour plus from city .
He did say he did would not like to live that side of Perth but only as choice ' not bad place to live . He has a soft spot for the vine yards ( and chocolate factory thats not far from him lol )
But Its all way a choice and a risk.
when we get there' we will rent, and then if decide to stay by that time we will get the place and area that suits our pocket and life style we want. 
But it wont be in a silly price part as we been there ' done that and had to work silly hours to live . 
I'm at the back end of 40 and my other half is 2 years from her big 40 and we intend to enjoy it in a nice but resonable type of home with money in the bank and hols when we want them 
So good luck 
tony


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Mummy3 said:


> Not sure if this has been on here. Wondering where the best areas are in Perth. Somewhere near to the schools and beach


Don't forget to do a search on this forum for Perth since members have asked about Perth before 

Regards,
Karen


----------

